# Logiciels Mac OS 9



## throwaway8301 (19 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

M'intéressant de plus en plus aux vieux logiciels, je me suis mis il y a peu de temps à Mac OS 9 grace à l'émulateur Sheepshaver. Mais je ne sais pas ou trouver de vieux logiciels pour OS 9. Ou puis-je en trouver sur internet ? Existe-t-il des site dédiés ?


----------



## osnola (19 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 
Macintosh Garden en contient un certain nombre...


----------



## throwaway8301 (19 Mars 2014)

osnola a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Macintosh Garden en contient un certain nombre...



Ce site me fournit les logiciels en .sit . Mais comment fait-on pour les ouvrir ?


----------



## drs (19 Mars 2014)

si ma mémoire est bonne, avec Stuffit Expander


----------



## throwaway8301 (19 Mars 2014)

Merci beaucoup ça marche !!


----------



## matacao (19 Mars 2014)

Voici un autre site: Le Grenier du Mac, Accueil


----------



## throwaway8301 (20 Mars 2014)

matacao a dit:


> Voici un autre site: Le Grenier du Mac, Accueil



Mais on ouvre comment les fichers .cpt ?


----------



## matacao (20 Mars 2014)

zozo83 a dit:


> Mais on ouvre comment les fichers .cpt ?



Avec Stuffit Expander ou deluxe. Sinon sous MacOS X The Unarchiver peut les décompresser.


----------



## jb07 (20 Mars 2014)

Il y a aussi un fil assez récent ici même : http://forums.macg.co/showthread.php?t=1237580.


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Il y a aussi un fil assez récent ici même : http://forums.macg.co/showthread.php?t=1237580.



A priori le lien ne mène nulle part


----------



## luc1en (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

bizarre, si j'insère le lien avec la fonction du forum, qu'est-ce ça donne ?

http://forums.macg.co/showthread.php?t=1237580


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2014)

http://forums.macg.co/!1237580!showthread.php?t=1237580
Pas tout à fait pareil&#8230;


----------



## matacao (21 Mars 2014)

Invité a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/!1237580!showthread.php?t=1237580
> 
> Pas tout à fait pareil&#8230;



--> Page not found ^^


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2014)

CDs SVM Mac - Forum Mac ?

Incroyable. Dans le post précédent, je colle la bonne (?) adresse et elle est raccourcie&#8230;

Bon, faut dire, que dans mon post précédent, c'était une copie de Safari et dans celui-là une copie FF&#8230;


----------



## luc1en (22 Mars 2014)

Test de lien sur chaîne de texte

Firefox ESR 24.4.0
Pareil, l'adresse est modifiée !


----------



## cdbvs (20 Mai 2014)

*Salut c'est Cdbvs*


Salut zozo83

Le .cpt c'est CompactPro.
Tu peux aller voir sur ma page : http://www.cdbvs-apple.fr/macos.htm
J'y ai référencé une grande partie des systèmes compatibles Mac, par contre étant donné que les versions supérieurs à Mac Os7.5.5 sont toujours sous la loi du copyright, tu ne trouvera pas de liens de logiciels systèmes complets, seulement des mises à jour.
Sommes toutes, cela te donnera des idées sur ce qu'il existe pour les plateformes Mac.


Bonne soirée à tous et à bientôt

Cdbvs


----------



## luc1en (21 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

chez Apple la liste des tous leurs anciens logiciels, ainsi que tous les Mac OS  (versions US).

Bon courage pour s'y retrouver.


----------



## magicPDF (21 Mai 2014)

A propos de Mac OS 9 et antérieurs, ne pas oublier d'installer *JVA*, un utilitaire aussi gratuit qu'indispensable : http://www.tempel.org/joliet/fr/


----------



## matacao (21 Mai 2014)

Merci pour l'utilitaire.


----------

